# graphic design needed



## Superstar1140 (Mar 23, 2011)

Need graphic design help anyone has any vendors.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

What type of help are you after, provide more info will get you better results...


----------



## InkMachine (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,

Please send me an email with a full description of what artwork you need created for you.
I will reply with a quote within 15 minutes.

Please send to [email protected]

Thanks and I look forward to possibly doing some work for you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I would love to help with your art needs.. check out my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com or email me.. Very good, reasonably fast, to cheap.. all the things you are looking for
dloac


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am a freelance graphic designer and illustrator.
You can see some of my designs here: Design Bite
Send me a message if you still need t-shirt designs.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

andreea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a freelance graphic designer and illustrator.
> You can see some of my designs here: Design Bite
> Send me a message if you still need t-shirt designs.


Excellent Andreea, your work is beautiful & Professional grade wish you best of luck.


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

